# automated sphygmomanometer



## jmh (Jul 28, 2011)

I just started at an ambulance transport service. I know im not the only one who finds it difficult to hear or feel a pulse on geriatric Pt.s so i was wondering if anyone uses automated bp wrist or arm units. My company wont supply it but i figure if i can find a decent one that isn't too expensive id go out and get one to help with my Ax during transport. Anyone?


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 28, 2011)

i used wrist ones and they seemed to be way off when i took mine in an anatomy an physiology class is high school. then it could have been that they were extremely cheap ones


----------



## jmh (Jul 28, 2011)

pa132399 said:


> i used wrist ones and they seemed to be way off when i took mine in an anatomy an physiology class is high school. then it could have been that they were extremely cheap ones



thanks for replying; however, this thread should be deleted due to the fact that its been discussed already.

sorry to all those who view this thread. search for automated cuffs for those of you who are interested in what i was trying to find.

blame it on the new guy (me)


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 28, 2011)

jmh said:


> thanks for replying; however, this thread should be deleted due to the fact that its been discussed already.



No worries.  The thread stays.


----------

